# Handy Tool



## doubleboost (Apr 19, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0aNbxZj4qQ
John


----------



## chucketn (Apr 19, 2012)

I have seen that concept applied to the lathe before, but never to the mill. Great application of common sense and imagination. Thanks for taking the time to post this.

Chuck


----------



## rake60 (Apr 19, 2012)

Excellent!

Thanks for posting it John!

Rick


----------



## RMO (Apr 19, 2012)

Great idea! Now I have to build one.


----------



## Omnimill (Apr 20, 2012)

I've seen something like this on here before but it was just edge finding on the mill. Same guy I think. I made the tool but think I'll make another just for nudging stuff on the Lathe - never thought of that!


----------



## vcutajar (Apr 20, 2012)

Great idea. Love it.

Vince


----------



## arnoldb (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice video tutorial showing the tool in use John Thm: - Thank you!

Vic, John Bogstandard has shown his version for use on the lathe. I can't remember if it was here on HMEM - definitely on MadModder though.
The HMEM one on the mill you're referring to was by one of our German members if my memory serves correctly. Unfortunately I cannot recall who it was, neither whether it was as part of a build log or a separate article in the tooling section. And a quick search proved fruitless; we have massive amounts of information here on HMEM 

Maybe this shows the importance of sharing things while we're building projects - from beginners to experienced members - even if it has been shown here before in one variant or another. It's not always easy for new members to search through the forum's history, and simply by following along on current posts everybody learns (or recalls as the case may be) something all the time.

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## dgjessing (Apr 20, 2012)

I made one for "nudging stuff on the lathe" - pretty handy.


----------



## Omnimill (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi Arnold, you're right. Here it is from Achim:


http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=10633.15

More pics on previous page.

Vic


----------

